# Corporation Tax review being published



## Brendan Burgess (8 Oct 2019)

To ensure something 

We must make sure our regime is transparent, legitimate. 

Anti hybrid mismatch rules being introduced. 

Transfer pricing provisions rules being updated. 

Global tax reform continues.


----------

